# Wine Carrefour vs Geant in Morlaix



## Firefly (10 May 2007)

Planning my now annaul wine trip to France in Sept. Last year stayed around Roscoff and did fairly well  but this year I am thinking of taking the 30 minute journey down the road to Morlaix where there are 2 hypermarkets : Carrefour and Geant. Anyone been?? Ideally want to fill the car with wine but also stock up on cheese/pate and maybe some kitchen stuff too.

Many thanks

Firefly.


----------



## Red (10 May 2007)

Always found Carrefour to have the best range & quality. We tend to stick to choosing award winner wines - eg medaille d'or etc & have not gone wrong yet with a cse


----------



## Omega (10 May 2007)

I didn't know there was a Carrefour in Morlaix itself - where exactly is it?
I've been to the one in Brest but that's a bit of a long haul on the day-trip.


----------



## jcos (10 May 2007)

There is no Carrefour in Morlaix.  Geant, Leclerc or Lidl.
Geant is the best


----------



## Firefly (11 May 2007)

Apologies...no Carrefour in Morlaix (wishful thinking!). Red, Ditto on the gold medal...can't go wrong. Bought  a few "wine in the box" last year and was amazed at the quality - perfect for the mid-week class of wine with the dinner! Can't wait to go...the stash is dwindling. 257 euro return for 2 with  a car in Sept...


----------



## Milly (11 May 2007)

Morlaix is a very pretty place with a viaduct over it - it's only a few minutes from Roscoff and would be worth a look anyway. Anytime we travelled via Roscoff I used to love reaching Morlaix on the return journey because it meant we were nearly there ...


----------



## scatriona (11 May 2007)

Firefly said:


> 257 euro return for 2 with a car in Sept...


 
Hi Firefly, what ferry co. is that with?

S


----------



## Firefly (11 May 2007)

Irish Ferries.  Here's the direct link https://www5.irishferries.com
select "Mini Cruise" from the dropdown list.


----------



## Firefly (14 Aug 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone advise which is better - Geant or E le Clerc for wine in Morlaix?

Ta

Firefly.


----------



## mufc77 (14 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise which is better - Geant or E le Clerc for wine in Morlaix?
> 
> ...


 
they all have an excellent selection, i find E le Clerc the best

try, http://www.winebeersupermarket.com/ which is very near the port


----------

